# mansplain



## tsoapm

Hi,

From: Your Global Mansplaining Dictionary In 34 Languages



> At its most basic, “mansplaining” refers to …  “what occurs when a man talks condescendingly to someone (especially a woman) about something he has incomplete knowledge of, with the mistaken assumption that he knows more about it than the person he’s talking to does.”





> In honor of this term and its many iterations, we decided to roll out mansplaining translations in 33 other languages.
> 
> This list was crowdsourced among friends, writers, and scholars, who reached out to their own friends and families around the world to collect the words on everybody’s lips — and even to coin a few.





> *Italian*
> *maschiegazione = *_maschio _(man) +_ spiegazione _(explanation)


Would it be within the scope of this forum to ask whether the translation they came up with for this seems any good? Or if not how it might be best communicated?

Thanks.


----------



## dodo64

Why should we bother creating new words when we have plenty: gradasso, smargiasso, millantatore etc. e i primi due guarda caso hanno solo il maschile!


----------



## tsoapm

All new to me, thanks! I suppose because they aren’t verbs and don’t seem to be related to explaining, specifically.

*Edit:* You make me think of _pallone gonfiato_ as well.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dodo64 said:


> *gradasso, smargiasso, millantatore* etc. e i primi due guarda caso hanno solo il maschile!


Peccato che con masnplain non c'entrino niente.

Zanichelli:

*to mansplain* 
v. t.(fam., contraz. di man e explain) fare una lezioncina su; spiegare con condiscendenza (detto spec. di un uomo rivolto a una donna)


----------



## Tellure

Pare che "spiegazione virile" non abbia avuto successo ma la propongo lo stesso come argomento di discussione:

"La parola “mansplaining” è formata da “man”, cioè “uomo”, e il verbo “explain”, che significa “spiegare”. La scrittrice Violetta Bellocchio ha proposto come traduzione italiana “spiegazione virile” e l’espressione “Amico Spiegazione” per gli uomini che fanno mansplaining, ma né queste formulazioni né altre hanno finora avuto successo. Ovviamente non sono sempre e solo gli uomini a fare mansplaining nei confronti delle donne: per questo negli Stati Uniti si è cominciato a parlare anche di “_whitesplaining_“, quando un bianco, uomo o donna che sia, spiega qualcosa a un nero con lo stesso atteggiamento paternalistico e arrogante, anche se velato da una certa condiscendenza. Capita anche che il comportamento da mansplainer sia tenuto da persone di una certa età verso persone più giovani, anche colleghi di lavoro.".
Il "mansplaining", spiegato - Il Post

Edit:
Mansplaining - Wikisessualità


----------



## giginho

Il tipico esempio italico di mansplaining (che parola orribile) è la spiegazione del fuorigioco fatta da un uomo ad una donna.

Non credo che serva un termine specifico per questo o, quantomeno, io non ne ho mai sentita la necessità


----------



## Bluenoric

giginho said:


> Non credo che serva un termine specifico per questo o, quantomeno, io non ne ho mai sentita la necessità


Solo perché tu non sei una donna...
Personally, I find _maschiegazione_ quite clever and fitting


----------



## giginho

Bluenoric said:


> Solo perché tu non sei una donna...



O forse solo perché non sono solito a queste prodezze.

Maschiegazione lo trovo ributtante e incomprensibile in italiano. Per altro il suo reciproco quale sarebbe femmigazione? 

Quousque tandem abutere Catilina patientia nostra?


----------



## Tellure

giginho said:


> O forse solo perché non sono solito a queste prodezze.
> 
> Maschiegazione lo trovo ributtante e incomprensibile in italiano. Per altro il suo reciproco quale sarebbe femmigazione?
> 
> Quousque tandem abutere Catilina patientia nostra?


Anche a me non fa impazzire "maschiegazione"...

Dal link postato da Paul, direi che "lezioncina" già mi suona meglio però non è sufficiente...

Io, dovessi averne bisogno, mi inventerei qualcosa in latino, appunto, o qualcosa che suoni tale. E pensavo, per la precisione, a varianti ad hoc di "lectio magistralis". Che so: "lectio maschilis", o qualcosa di simile. Pura invenzione!

Dopo la spiegazione del fuorigioco, come suggerivi tu, giginho, direi: "Hai finito la tua lectio maschilis, professore?" Oppure, con qualcosa di più "serio" al posto di "maschilis", ma non conosco il latino per farlo io.


----------



## barking fellows

I think the translation they came up with is the best one can do in Italian - maschiegazione - trying to mash up "maschio/uomo" and "spiegazione/delucidazione/lezione/...". Nevertheless, I don't like it at all and I personally wouldn't understand what it means, without context. I agree with Tellure and suggest "*lectio virorum*" (for some reason, "lectio viri" sounds unsuccessful to me)


----------



## Tellure

barking fellows said:


> I think the translation they came up with is the best one can do in Italian - maschiegazione - trying to mash up "maschio/uomo" and "spiegazione/delucidazione/lezione/...". Nevertheless, I don't like it at all and I personally wouldn't understand what it means, without context. I agree with Tellure and suggest "*lectio virorum*" (for some reason, "lectio viri" sounds unsuccessful to me)


Fantastico! A me sarà utilissimo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Premesso che posso anche condividere la logica con cui si è arrivati a "*lectio virorum*", non so quanto sia una buona traduzione.
To mansplain è chiaramente un termine di conio recente, il tipico esempio di parola inventata che riesce a sintetizzare un concetto ampio (spiegare con condiscendenza detto spec. di un uomo rivolto a una donna) quindi, per quanto brutto possa sembrare, mi sembra più adatto un termine moderno e meno "classico".


----------



## Tellure

Paulfromitaly said:


> Premesso che posso anche condividere la logica con cui si è arrivati a "*lectio virorum*", non so quanto sia una buona traduzione.
> To mansplain è chiaramente un termine di conio recente, il tipico esempio di parola inventata che riesce a sintetizzare un concetto ampio (spiegare con condiscendenza detto spec. di un uomo rivolto a una donna) quindi, per quanto brutto possa sembrare, mi sembra più adatto un termine moderno e meno "classico".


Sono d'accordo: siamo completamente su un altro piano con l'utilizzo del latino. Diciamo che è un'alternativa adatta a me che amo "esagerare"!  Se devo dire la mia sulla traduzione riportata da tsoapm, a me non sembra riuscitissima. Ma magari devo solo farci l'orecchio.
A questo punto, butto lì una versione in italiano più vicina forse all'originale: "maschilezione".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tellure said:


> A questo punto, butto lì una versione in italiano più vicina forse all'originale: "maschilezione"


Secondo me è più fedele all'originale questo.


----------



## Bluenoric

"Maschilezione" è un'altra intelligente soluzione, ma un aspetto del mansplaining che non è stato sottolineato qui è che questo atteggiamento viene percepito come assolutamente normale e niente affatto condiscendente da chi lo assume, come dimostrato da alcuni commenti in questo thread. Per questo motivo continuo a preferire "maschiegazione". 
Buona domenica a tutti!


----------



## barking fellows

Paulfromitaly said:


> Premesso che posso anche condividere la logica con cui si è arrivati a "*lectio virorum*", non so quanto sia una buona traduzione.
> To mansplain è chiaramente un termine di conio recente, il tipico esempio di parola inventata che riesce a sintetizzare un concetto ampio (spiegare con condiscendenza detto spec. di un uomo rivolto a una donna) quindi, per quanto brutto possa sembrare, mi sembra più adatto un termine moderno e meno "classico".



Sì, è condivisibile.
Ma io contavo di giocare sulla finale in -orum che (a differenza di altre desinenze latine) nel nostro Paese ha, in effetti, un che di ironico ("Che vuol ch'io faccia del suo latinorum?" - Renzo rispondeva a Don Abbondio - e a tutt'oggi usiamo "latinorum" in questo senso). Come dire che chi dà la "maschiegazione" non ci vede nulla di strano, ma chi risponde "grazie per la lectio virorum" lo riporta alla realtà... Forse.

EDIT: Tra "maschiegazione" e "maschilezione", scelgo sicuramente *"maschilezione": almeno è comprensibile!* 

Ma... Va anche detto che insieme a "mansplain" potrebbero mettersi in viaggio altri neologismi* - cfr. link dell'OP: "(...) Basically, ’splaining — be it mansplaining, whitesplaining, or Trumpsplaining — is about wielding one’s privilege in a way that undermines the folks who get ’splained. It’s a silly word, but serious business (...)". Come tradurremmo questa frase? Mi pare che il ricorso al latino semplificherebbe molto questo compito. In inglese è facilissimo grazie al fatto che la "x" (pronuncia "ks") in "explain" è facilmente sostituibile da qualsiasi parola + "s", e quella "s" darà l'idea di un genitivo sassone.

(*) E a questo punto aggiungo che sì, c'è anche la variante femminile!, beato chi non l'ha subita - bugiardo chi ne nega l'esistenza.


----------



## Tellure

Bluenoric said:


> "Maschilezione" è un'altra intelligente soluzione, ma un aspetto del mansplaining che non è stato sottolineato qui è che questo atteggiamento viene percepito come assolutamente normale e niente affatto condiscendente da chi lo assume, come dimostrato da alcuni commenti in questo thread. Per questo motivo continuo a preferire "maschiegazione".


Non mi sembra questo il punto. Il mansplainer non dirà mai che ha dato una maschiegazione, se è per questo, ma solo una spiegazione. Il termine è stato coniato per descrivere l'atteggiamento arrogante e di superiorità che alcuni uomini assumono nei confronti delle donne su determinati argomenti, etc. Le varie definizioni riportate sono molto chiare. Non c'è nulla di "neutro", o meglio "neutrale", in nessuna delle sue accezioni.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Haha. Propongo maschisaccenza. O saccente e basta.


----------



## barking fellows

Anyone figuring out a VERB? ...
Maschiegazione would easily turn into maschiegare, but they're both unintelligible and sound horrible


----------



## pebblespebbles

A little consideration: I didn't know the word mansplain, it sounds like something different ( sort of man play) without an explanation. The same for Italian word maschiegazione or maschilezione. ( they sound like describing biologic process at first).They need to be explained to be understood anyway.


----------



## Bluenoric

Tellure said:


> Non mi sembra questo il punto. Il mansplainer non dirà mai che ha dato una maschiegazione, se è per questo, ma solo una spiegazione. Il termine è stato coniato per descrivere l'atteggiamento arrogante e di superiorità che alcuni uomini assumono nei confronti delle donne su determinati argomenti, etc. Le varie definizioni riportate sono molto chiare. Non c'è nulla di "neutro", o meglio "neutrale", in nessuna delle sue accezioni.


Forse non sono stata chiara: il mio punto è che impartire una lezione è diverso dal fornire una spiegazione, chi dà una lezione si mette consciamente in una posizione di (presunta o reale) superiorità, nel mansplaining è dato per scontato che l'opinione di un uomo sia più autorevole di quella di una donna. Nel mansplaining non c'è la precisa volontà di insultare o degradare una donna (per questo atteggiamento esiste già il termine maschilismo e i suoi derivati) ma è l'incapacità di una certa categoria di uomini di poter anche solo supporre che l'interlocutrice che sta loro davanti possa avere una conoscenza dell'argomento decisamente più completa di loro stessi, e quindi partono con il mansplaining. Lo stesso uomo nella identica situazione ma con un altro uomo davanti non si sognerebbe mai di usare un simile comportamento.


----------



## Tellure

Bluenoric said:


> Forse non sono stata chiara: il mio punto è che impartire una lezione è diverso dal fornire una spiegazione, chi dà una lezione si mette consciamente in una posizione di (presunta o reale) superiorità, nel mansplaining è dato per scontato che l'opinione di un uomo sia più autorevole di quella di una donna. Nel mansplaining non c'è la precisa volontà di insultare o degradare una donna (per questo atteggiamento esiste già il termine maschilismo e i suoi derivati) ma è l'incapacità di una certa categoria di uomini di poter anche solo supporre che l'interlocutrice che sta loro davanti possa avere una conoscenza dell'argomento decisamente più completa di loro stessi, e quindi partono con il mansplaining. Lo stesso uomo nella identica situazione ma con un altro uomo davanti non si sognerebbe mai di usare un simile comportamento.


Non sono d'accordo. In base alle definizioni trovate:


Paulfromitaly said:


> Zanichelli:
> 
> *to mansplain*
> v. t.(fam., contraz. di man e explain) fare una lezioncina su; spiegare con condiscendenza (detto spec. di un uomo rivolto a una donna)



"Ovviamente non sono sempre e solo gli uomini a fare mansplaining nei confronti delle donne: per questo negli Stati Uniti si è cominciato a parlare anche di “_*whitesplaining*_“, *quando un bianco, uomo o donna che sia*, spiega qualcosa a un nero con lo stesso atteggiamento paternalistico e arrogante, anche se velato da una certa condiscendenza. Capita anche che il comportamento da mansplainer sia tenuto da persone di una certa età verso persone più giovani, anche colleghi di lavoro.".
Il "mansplaining", spiegato - Il Post

Forse ti erano sfuggiti questi passaggi dei precedenti post, ma esistono varie sfumature di "mansplaining".



barking fellows said:


> Anyone figuring out a VERB? ...
> Maschiegazione would easily turn into maschiegare, but they're both unintelligible and sound horrible



"Fare una maschilezione". 

In senso più ampio, esiste "sdottoreggiare" (o dottoreggiare) ma temo non sia applicabile come traduzione di "mansplain":

*sdottoreggiare* v. intr. [der. di _dottore_, col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 5); ma cfr. anche _dottoreggiare_] (_io sdottoréggio_, ecc.; aus. _avere_). – Parlare in tono professorale, cattedratico; ostentare la propria erudizione, reale o presunta: _è un saccente che non fa che s. su tutto_; _ma vuoi anche insegnarmi a me_,_ che ti metti a sdottoreggiare?_ (Bacchelli).
sdottoreggiare in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Bluenoric

Tellure said:


> Ovviamente non sono sempre e solo gli uomini a fare mansplaining nei confronti delle donne:


Ovviamente mica troppo, visto che mansplaining nasce da man + to splain: io direi invece che si riferisce proprio ed esclusivamente a un atteggiamento da parte di uomini verso le donne, o quanto meno è con questo intento che il termine è stato coniato.
Atteggiamenti paternalistici nei confronti di determinate categorie sono sicuramente simili e altrettanto stigmatizzabili, ma non possono essere definiti mansplaining, imho.


----------



## giginho

Bluenoric said:


> Ovviamente mica troppo, visto che mansplaining nasce da man + to splain: io direi invece che si riferisce proprio ed esclusivamente a un atteggiamento da parte di uomini verso le donne, o quanto meno è con questo intento che il termine è stato coniato.
> Atteggiamenti paternalistici nei confronti di determinate categorie sono sicuramente simili e altrettanto stigmatizzabili, ma non possono essere definiti mansplaining, imho.



Sicuramente questa parola si riferisce al caso in cui sia l'uomo ad avere questo atteggiamento, ma Tellure voleva riportare un'affermazione secondo la quale anche le donne assumono questo tipo di atteggiamento. Servirebbe quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, anche una parola per indicare il vice-versa femminile.

Penso che l'insopportabilità di certi atteggiamenti sia indipendente dal sesso della persona che li manifesta.


----------



## Tellure

Bluenoric said:


> Ovviamente mica troppo, visto che mansplaining nasce da man + to splain: io direi invece che si riferisce proprio ed esclusivamente a un atteggiamento da parte di uomini verso le donne, o quanto meno è con questo intento che il termine è stato coniato.
> Atteggiamenti paternalistici nei confronti di determinate categorie sono sicuramente simili e altrettanto stigmatizzabili, ma non possono essere definiti mansplaining, imho.


È virgolettata, non è una mia affermazione.

Edit:
"
*Mansplaining - what does it mean? (we'll keep it simple)*
*18 November 2016* Last updated at 21:49 GMT

In Sweden, a "mansplaining" hotline has been set up by the country’s biggest union, for women who want to complain about men giving them *unsolicited lectures*, especially when it is on a topic they know more about than the “mansplainer”.

But what exactly is "mansplaining" - and is the term sexist in itself?"
Mansplaining - what does it mean? (we'll keep it simple) - BBC News

Mi sembra una fonte autorevole. È interessante anche il video.

"No doubt women will be complaining in their thousands about being lectured on why you’re driving in the wrong lane, the correct way to load a dishwasher, not to mention being taught to suck eggs by some spotty office boy who practically still is one.

But while feminists are keen to appropriate mansplaining as a purely male-on-female phenomenon, the truth is that women excel at it, too.

The mother who pops out to yoga leaving behind a ten-page instruction manual for her husband detailing exactly how to heat the bottle of milk: mumsplaining.

The woman at the school gates explaining to her ‘friends’ (deadly rivals) how she managed to get Tristan into St Bighead’s when there’s only one place for every 5,000 applicants: pushymumsplaining.

The 13-year-old who lectures her mother on the melting of the ice caps and why, really, she ought to trade in her trusty Fiat 500 for one of those overpriced, environmentally-friendly tin cans: childsplaining. Very irritating, that last one.

Of course, no one is more guilty of this than me. I am an incorrigible wifesplainer. There is literally nothing my husband can do in matters domestic that I can’t do better. (Or, at least, that’s what I tell myself.)"
Men guilty of 'mansplaining' are maddening but women can be worse writes SARAH VINE | Daily Mail Online

Infinite possibilità per altri neologismi... Ci sarà da divertirsi! 

Sono d'accordo pertanto con giginho che per il momento il suo significato può estendersi allo stesso atteggiamento posto in essere dalle donne, a meno che non venga coniato un nuovo termine.


----------



## Bluenoric

Tellure, non discuto che ci possano essere dal punto di vista sociale e culturale tutta una serie di sfumature e interpretazioni, ma dal punto di vista linguistico mansplaining ha un unico significato, condivisibile o meno, ma inequivocabile.
Che possano esistere atteggiamenti come quelli elencati dall'articolo da te citato è palese, ma quello che secondo me sottolinea la validità del neologismo è l'enorme quantità di donne che hanno immediatamente riconosciuto - perché vissuto in prima persona - il comportamento che mansplaining intendeva descrivere.


----------



## Tellure

Bluenoric said:


> Tellure, non discuto che ci possano essere dal punto di vista sociale e culturale tutta una serie di sfumature e interpretazioni, ma dal punto di vista linguistico mansplaining ha un unico significato, condivisibile o meno, ma inequivocabile.
> Che possano esistere atteggiamenti come quelli elencati dall'articolo da te citato è palese, ma quello che secondo me sottolinea la validità del neologismo è l'enorme quantità di donne che hanno immediatamente riconosciuto - perché vissuto in prima persona - il comportamento che mansplaining intendeva descrivere.


Non mi sembra di aver detto il contrario, infatti ho proposto "maschilezione" come traduzione. Ma per tornare alla tua obiezione riguardo "lezione", il termine "lecture" viene usato spesso nelle definizioni che ho riportato, oltre a "lezioncina" del post di Paul.


----------



## Odysseus54

Sono in genere molto dubbioso sulla possibilita' di ricreare in italiano la sinteticita' dell'inglese, oltretutto seguendone le modalita' di costruzione di sostantivi complessi.  O meglio, di chimere linguistiche, da quando gli italiani hanno cominciato a orecchiare l'inglese nelle chat room e in siti di dubbia reputazione, se ne vedono in giro tante, ma non mi convincono, a cominciare dall'apparentemente innocuo 'scuolabus'.

Detto cio', per spiegare i limiti forse autoimposti dei miei tentativi, direi che se si cerca di tradurre il sostanivo 'mansplaining' , si potrebbe forse dire 'spiegazione condiscendente che un uomo fa a una donna'.

Ma anche qui, servirebbe un contesto preciso, altrimenti ci troviamo a inseguire una moda lessicale cercando una corrispondenza che non esiste e creando ircocervi sinceramente sgradevoli e credo poco vitali.

Non propongo io una frase di esempio perche' sono umano e barerei


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non capisco perchè in un paese in cui si usano più parole inglesi e finto-inglesi che italiane ci si debba invece accanire a tradurre un'espressione intraducibile di cui fra l'altro si potrebbe benissimo fare a meno. Il mio suggerimento: "fare il maestrino del cazzo"


----------



## Bluenoric

Pietruzzo said:


> Non capisco perchè in un paese in cui si usano più parole inglesi e finto-inglesi che italiane ci si debba invece accanire a tradurre un'espressione intraducibile di cui fra l'altro si potrebbe benissimo fare a meno


Non mi pare che qui nessuno si accanisca, comunque la risposta trovi nel link al #1 e la questione è stata posta a livello globale, quindi forse questa espressione non è così inutile come tu sembri ritenere.


----------



## Odysseus54

Bluenoric said:


> Non mi pare che qui nessuno si accanisca, comunque la risposta trovi nel link al #1 e la questione è stata posta a livello globale, quindi forse questa espressione non è così inutile come tu sembri ritenere.



The 'global' whatever it is starts with this sentence :

"At this point, “mansplaining” is a crucial part of the American cultural consciousness— but in fact, the now-ubiqitous term only dates back to 2008."

Would you believe that, in the 7 years between 2008 and 2015, when I was still working and raising a family in the US and doing all that with my American wife, I never heard of this 'crucial part of the American cultural consciousness' ?

We are talking about a fad term, a neologism used, I am not sure to which extent, in a subgroup of American urban culure, a term which already in English needs to be explained ( or perhaps 'femsplained' ) to be understood.  And we want to create a similarly 'crucial' neologism to bring us up to speed with... what exactly ?

Anyway, to stay on topic, let's do what we do best - we know the drill, someone come up with an example, a full sentence, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Tellure

*"Summary*
Neil is explaining in detail to Feifei how to do her own job. Learn a new word to describe when a man explains to a woman something in a way which suggests she's stupid.

*Transcript *
*Neil*
Hello and welcome to The English We Speak from BBC Learning English, I'm Neil and with me is Feifei.

*Feifei*
Hello.

*Neil*
Now Feifei, if you just put on your headphones you'll be able to hear what I'm saying.

*Feifei*
Yes, I know that.

*Neil*
And you need to push that thing there – we call it a fader – we push that up and speak into the microphone.

*Feifei*
Ah, yes Neil I already know that.

*Neil*
You see, Feifei, you have to be careful not to be too close to the microphone when you speak, because the pressure of your breath will create this sound - we call that a 'pop' and the recording will sound bad and our listeners will complain.

*Feifei*
Neil! I've been working in radio for over 10 years! I know how to use the studio! *Stop mansplaining*."
BBC Learning English - The English We Speak / Mansplaining

Ecco un esempio, Ody. Spero di non aver postato troppo testo.

Edit:
Un altro esempio.
"*Theresa May's national security adviser Sir Mark Lyall Grant resigns after 'mansplaining' reports*
Senior official is said to have annoyed Prime Minister by talking over her in meeting
Ben Kentish 
Tuesday 28 February 2017
Theresa May's national security adviser Sir Mark Lyall Grant resigns after 'mansplaining' reports


----------



## Bluenoric

@Tellure (scusami Tellure non so come sei finita qui!)
Se poi per caso ci si accorge solo adesso che non è stata indicata una frase e un contesto precisi, tsoapm l'aveva correttamente fatto presente nel post #1:
[QUOTE="tsoapm, post: 16749473, member: 419408"]Would it be within the scope of this forum to ask whether the translation they came up with for this seems any good? Or if not how it might be best communicated?[/QUOTE]

Edit: A questo post - non so perché - manca il paragrafo iniziale, che come la frase qui sopra era rivolto a Odysseus #31:
Il "globale" fa riferimento al tentativo di traduzione in 34 lingue diverse, quindi diciamo che l'espressione ha mosso abbastanza persone intorno al mondo (senza contare l'attestazione in tutti i principali dizionari) da poterla considerare qualcosa di più che una semplice moda passeggera nota solo a una cerchia ristretta di vetero femministe rancorose.


----------



## Tellure

Bluenoric said:


> @Tellure
> Se poi per caso ci si accorge solo adesso che non è stata indicata una frase e un contesto precisi, tsoapm l'aveva correttamente fatto presente nel post #1:


Lo avevo letto. È il moderatore che a questo punto ritiene opportuno discutere l'argomento in modo più specifico, con un preciso contesto e un esempio di frase, e questo è quello che ho fatto fornendo un testo che contenesse il termine in questione. Scusami, ma non capisco cosa tu voglia dire.

*mansplain*
*VERB*
[WITH OBJECT]informal

(of a man) explain (something) to someone, typically a woman, in a manner regarded as condescending or patronizing.
_
‘I'm listening to a guy mansplain economics to his wife’

‘Apparently you can't sell a second-hand car for as much as a new one. So glad he mansplained that to me’
‘your response is classic mansplaining’_

_‘Where are we going to find someone to mansplain heterosexual lit?’_

_‘How very sweet of him to offer to mansplain the budget to the dumb blonde who just got herself elected Senator.’_

_‘Can someone mansplain to me why the price of a Hershey bar was so weirdly stable until 1970?’_

_‘Bravo, too, for the general misogynist stereotyping, victim blaming and general mansplaining.’_

_‘Don't mansplain female sexuality.’_

_‘Allow us to mansplain.’_

_‘He tries to mansplain it with a weak athlete analogy, but she cuts him short.’_

_‘I was accused of "mansplaining" and of writing "a terrible article" that should never have been published.’_

_‘For them to pretend that "diet culture" and "size zero" start and end within the exclusively female world of women's magazines is a massive pile of mansplaining, patronising nonsense.’_

_‘Leave it to him to mansplain why it's so bad having the women-folk working.’_
_mansplain - definition of mansplain in English | Oxford Dictionaries_


----------



## Odysseus54

I due calchi proposti - maschiegazione e maschilezione - mi sembrano brutti ma soprattutto incomprensibili se non accompagnati da una spiegazione.

Sinceramente non capisco la necessita' di rincorrere una forma monoverbale la cui formazione risulta problematica, quando possiamo utilizzare due parole, per esempio 'saccenteria (o saccenza) maschile'.  Il che ci aiuta anche a trasferire la carica ideologica del termine inglese.  Due tentativi di traduzione :


_‘For them to pretend that "diet culture" and "size zero" start and end within the exclusively female world of women's magazines is a massive pile of mansplaining, patronising nonsense.’  =  " Pretendere come fanno loro che la 'cultura della dieta' e la 'taglia zero' comincino e finiscano nel mondo esclusivamente femminile delle riviste femminili e' un'enorme stupidaggine, da maschi saccenti e condiscendenti."_

_‘Bravo, too, for the general misogynist stereotyping, victim blaming and general mansplaining.’   =  "Complimenti anche per i luoghi comuni misogini a tutto campo, per la colpa data alle vittime e per l'atteggiamento generale da maschio saccente"._
_
Adesso proviamo il contrario - proviamo a tradurre utilizzando 'maschiegazione' o 'maschilezione' e vediamo cosa vien fuori.  Chi se la sente ?  _


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> I due calchi proposti - maschiegazione e maschilezione - mi sembrano brutti ma soprattutto incomprensibili se non accompagnati da una spiegazione.
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco la necessita' di rincorrere una forma monoverbale la cui formazione risulta problematica, quando possiamo utilizzare due parole, per esempio 'saccenteria (o saccenza) maschile'.  Il che ci aiuta anche a trasferire la carica ideologica del termine inglese.  Due tentativi di traduzione :
> 
> 
> _‘For them to pretend that "diet culture" and "size zero" start and end within the exclusively female world of women's magazines is a massive pile of mansplaining, patronising nonsense.’  =  " Pretendere come fanno loro che la 'cultura della dieta' e la 'taglia zero' comincino e finiscano nel mondo esclusivamente femminile delle riviste femminili e' un'enorme stupidaggine, da maschi saccenti e condiscendenti."_
> 
> _‘Bravo, too, for the general misogynist stereotyping, victim blaming and general mansplaining.’   =  "Complimenti anche per i luoghi comuni misogini a tutto campo, per la colpa data alle vittime e per l'atteggiamento generale da maschio saccente"._
> _Adesso proviamo il contrario - proviamo a tradurre utilizzando 'maschiegazione' o 'maschilezione' e vediamo cosa vien fuori.  Chi se la sente ?  _


Nei tuoi esempi non funzionano, anche secondo me.

Trovo interessante a tal proposito, un articolo online che vi sottopongo qui di seguito:

*È arrivato il momento di parlare seriamente*
*di 'mansplaining' in Italia*
Di Cristiana Bedei

novembre 8, 2016 | 12:55 pm
La settimana scorsa è morta Tina Anselmi, nota politica italiana della Prima Repubblica e prima donna e diventare ministro.

In quelle ore la giornalista italiana Marina Petrillo, su Facebook, ha scritto:

Mansplaining di Tina Anselmi a manetta .

Il fatto che il primo ministro donna della storia d'Italia, e quindi una figura altamente simbolica per la storia recente del paese, venisse raccontata in modo quasi esclusivo da politici e giornalisti uomini rappresenta, in un certo senso, una forma di _mansplaining_.
È arrivato il momento di parlare seriamente di 'mansplaining' in Italia | VICE News | Italian

Un articolo che consiglio di leggere per intero. Non abbiamo una traduzione "condivisa" perché non abbiamo ancora maturato il concetto, evidentemente.


----------



## barking fellows

Tellure, mi pare che l'articolo che hai linkato faccia luce sulla faccenda. Quindi la mia proposta finale e' di non tradurre il termine, come gia' facciamo per altri comportamenti fastidiosi che in qualche caso diventano reati veri e propri: mobbing, stalking, spamming... MANSPLAINING. Grazie


----------



## Tellure

barking fellows said:


> Tellure, mi pare che l'articolo che hai linkato faccia luce sulla faccenda. Quindi la mia proposta finale e' di non tradurre il termine, come gia' facciamo per altri comportamenti fastidiosi che in qualche caso diventano reati veri e propri: mobbing, stalking, spamming... MANSPLAINING. Grazie


Per il momento mi sembra la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Mikkedn

C'è davvero bisogno di una traduzione? Si potrebbe lasciare così, anche se capisco che rimane poco comprensibile, ma non penso che una traduzione forzata come "maschiegazione" o "maschilezione" (per quanto efficace e anche piacevole) possa attecchire bene nell'italiano. Molti prestiti da altre lingue (inglese in primis) ormai sono attecchiti, mi viene in mente gender, baby sitter e tanti altri.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> We are talking about a fad term, a neologism used, I am not sure to which extent, in a subgroup of American urban culure, a term which already in English needs to be explained ( or perhaps 'femsplained' ) to be understood.


Ii doesn't need to be explained in English: I'm perfectly well aware what it means as it's common in the UK too.

Concordo comunque con Barking Fellows: non cercate di tradurla, perché le traduzioni le capirebbe solo chi conosce il termine inglese e sa che cosa significa.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Ii doesn't need to be explained in English: I'm perfectly well aware what it means as it's common in the UK too.



Just asked my wife, American born and raised, college educated, professional.  She does not know what 'mansplain' means.  It may not be that much of common knowledge.

I do agree with your conclusion, though.


----------



## london calling

I'm very surprised your wife has never heard the word. It really is common these days.


----------



## MR1492

It may be common but I agree with Ody that as a "manufactured word" it isn't intuitively obvious.  If I were using it in a paper or article, I would include a bit of exposition explaining the meaning if it wouldn't be obvious from the context.  

I just don't think it has achieved complete penetration into the core of AE or even BE yet.  Common - yes.  Intrinsic to the language - no.

Just my opinion.

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

MR1492 said:


> It may be common but I agree with Ody that as a "manufactured word" it isn't intuitively obvious.  If I were using it in a paper or article, I would include a bit of exposition explaining the meaning if it wouldn't be obvious from the context.
> 
> I just don't think it has achieved complete penetration into the core of AE or even BE yet.  Common - yes.  Intrinsic to the language - no.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Phil



I agree.  It is not intrinsic and the way the word was assembled destroys a significant and meaningful part of the root of 'explain', in such a way that the word ends up sounding and looking like 'man's plain'.  It's not an intuitive compound like 'crowdfunding' or 'cyberbully'.  You need to be told what it means or encounter it a few times in context.  How common it is is also debatable - this thread has been the first time I have come across it, and beside the related links and searches , I haven't come across it again since.


----------



## Einstein

Odysseus54 said:


> this thread has been the first time I have come across it, and beside the related links and searches , I haven't come across it again since.


The same is true for me. Probably in my case it's because I have little contact with Britain, mainly with my family, and in our occasional phone-calls neologisms are not at the top of the list.


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> I agree.  It is not intrinsic and the way the word was assembled destroys a significant and meaningful part of the root of 'explain', in such a way that the word ends up sounding and looking like 'man's plain'.  It's not an intuitive compound like 'crowdfunding' or 'cyberbully'.  You need to be told what it means or encounter it a few times in context.  How common it is is also debatable - this thread has been the first time I have come across it, and beside the related links and searches , I haven't come across it again since.


Mi sono appena imbattuta in questo termine, e la notizia è "freschissima":
Sally Yates Testified Today. This Is Her Getting Mansplained In One GIF.
Sally Yates Testified Today. This Is Her Getting Mansplained In One GIF.

Certo, non è l'Economist, ma resta comunque una testimonianza tangibile del suo uso.


----------



## london calling

Sì, come ho già detto mi ci sono imbattuta un sacco di volte.


----------



## Tegs

I agree with LC that this term is in common use in these islands. I would be surprised if I used the word and a friend asked me what it meant - I assume pretty much everyone knows what it means here.


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> I would be surprised if I used the word and a friend asked me what it meant...


I would be very surprised indeed.


----------

